# Arborist Tools & Equipment Book Recomendation



## Dadatwins (Oct 13, 2007)

Just finished reading Don Blair's book Tools & Equipment for Arborist. Excellent book for beginners and veterans if they have not read it. Covers many tools and their usage and has some great info on how the tools came to the industry. I recommend it to any one starting out in the business and even those that have been around a while.


----------

